# ob coding help



## samyjm13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pregnant pt comes in to triage after MVA and is put on a fetal monitor for 2 hrs. and then released, fetus is fine.  Now the question...I am not sure how to code for the fetal monitor. I know it is an ultrasound but not sure what code to use.  New to OBGYN coding.


thx
samyj


----------



## preserene (Dec 17, 2010)

samyjw said:


> Pregnant pt comes in to triage after MVA and is put on a fetal monitor for 2 hrs. and then released, fetus is fine.  Now the question...I am not sure how to code for the fetal monitor. I know it is an ultrasound but not sure what code to use.  New to OBGYN coding.
> thx
> samyj



samyj,
would you verify again? the key words in your thread are: 1) 2hours fetal monitor 2)How to code fetal monitor 3) I know it is an Ultra Sound  at triage
Well, normally the ultra sound is not  places for 2hours. did you mean the monitor machine. It could be a NST or a central monitor of Partogram(external or internal monitoring)- these two are those which go for hours of monitoring.
May be they did concomitant  US also. In that case this US could be for the fetal surveillance is BIOPHYSICAL PROFILE TEST(BPP).
could you furnish more precisely please?


----------



## samyjm13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes I can...Pt came in to triage 4 hrs s/p MVA..complaining of mild neck pain, pt is ga 31 wks. Dr..@ bs with U/S to assist with EFM palcement. Baby very active. Patient positioned for comfort enc. PO hydration.  E/M was done...patient was released with no complication to mom or fetus.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 17, 2010)

76815-26 for ultrasound
59025-26-59 for fetal monitor/non-stress test


----------



## samyjm13 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

